

Varnish Dashboard - WestCoastJustin
https://github.com/brandonwamboldt/varnish-dashboard

======
nodesocket
I wish somebody would build a real-time dashboard for nginx like this.

~~~
brandonwamboldt
I shall look into it.

~~~
nodesocket
Awesome, let me know if you get it done (contact in profile), would love to
try it out.

------
stephen-mw
This is extremely slick. Nice job!

~~~
brandonwamboldt
Thanks!

